# MECHA!



## AlexanderSen (Oct 23, 2018)

Here is a mech design, it is a commercial mecha frame designed for sports and recreation. I drew inspiration from the Patlabor (and some design influences from Appleseed) series and designed it's scale around 20-30 feet tall, that being relatively small when compared to other giant robot mecha such as a Gundam. The robotic frame has a glass cockpit for more visibility and wide feet designed for better grip, stability, and performance. The paint job on these mechs tend to be more flashy and stylish.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 23, 2018)

Interesting design, going for a relatively smooth look. Not au fait with mecha things, except the one from a tutorial in Mastering Manga 3. Should the two white stripes on the leg be a little curved?


----------



## Karn's Return (Oct 25, 2018)

That's actually pretty well done, I have to say. I'd personally have gone with a different type of foot on the thing really, if I could draw a lick, but that's me.

Honestly it looks like something that would be put together in an Armored Core game, and that's really not the worst thing at all. I do have a sort of fascination with mechs, despite being a major magic-sided nerd. XD


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 29, 2020)

I would enjoy watching a mecha football game.


----------

